# The World City with the best tree cover



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Amigo, I have never been to Toronto, so I have no insight into Palmerston Avenue. However, the trees in the areas I mentioned are very high, old trees. They're not 8 feet high. How many times have you been to NY because you don't seem to know what you're talking about vis-a-vis NYC.


----------



## mike2designatl (Oct 13, 2004)

atlanta georgia should be on that list


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

How comes no one has bothered posting pics of London?

All I know is that London, with in the city proper boundaries (Greater London) is 1/3 greenland. And has more greenland is total then any other city. When you go towards areas like Richmond, Hamstead, Barnet it's like your in the countryside.

I don't know about tree cover but London is the park king! All these pics are taken within London proper.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

New Delhi


----------



## skytalk (Dec 16, 2002)

surely there must be better pics of london than posted. Lets see some decent photos from the poll winner so far.

Here are a few more of sydney


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Well from the list i have been to Rome and Paris. Paris is not very green at all, while Roma is, but the trees suit the dry climate and hence are not as big or green. I still think Sydney is very green although i have read and seen London and it also appears every bit as green as Sydney. Anyway here is a shot of Sydney from space to show its 'green' side. *please note that is is really only 60% of the metro and a lot has been omitted*, but you get the drift


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Amigo, I have never been to Toronto, so I have no insight into Palmerston Avenue. However, the trees in the areas I mentioned are very high, old trees. They're not 8 feet high. How many times have you been to NY because you don't seem to know what you're talking about vis-a-vis NYC."



Nobody said Manhattan didn't have some mature trees....but maybe you should consider the topic....manhattan is not going to be winning any tree contests in the near future....for size, coverage or quanity.






KGB


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Vancouver ought to be considered. I'm in the city right now and there are TOO MANY tree. By "too many", I mean some areas (a.k.a. south Burnaby) can pass off as a hilly version of Ladner (One of Vancouver's "boonies"). There are so many bugs and forget the urban scent, even in the dense areas it still smells like forests and evergreens. Not to mention, you can't really get good views from the homes here (not including most condos) because a lot of them are surrounded with very tall trees. I know there was an aerial posted a while back, which show a tree-covered resemblence to Toronto.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

double post


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vancouver*


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

KGB said:


> Yes...excuse me, my mistake...Manhattan is just chock full of 8 feet in diametre 200 foot oak trees. LOL
> 
> Dude...nobody said there wasn't a tree over 4 feet in manhattan...although if you're going to cultivate the idea that most streets in manhattan look like Palmerston Ave or something, then you just aren't understanding the conversation. Manhattan just isn't much of an urban forest...unless we're talking buildings.
> 
> ...


Your such an ignorant bastard. STFU every once in a while eh


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

TORONTO....!!


----------



## kapsky (Jul 4, 2005)

Vancouver, now the pictures doesnt say much about tree cover.


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

I never realized how green Toronto was. Great pics!


----------



## ncik (Nov 12, 2004)

*Sydney*

pics by Fabian;


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Um, Vancouver people - you do realize by city, they mean the actual city proper, not the region. You could include stanley park though. Is that not part of the city?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

algonquin said:


> I would easily venture Toronto. There is so much tree cover, and green space, alot of wildlife venture into urban areas. I've heard there are coyotes in High Park. Raccoons are everywhere. I could be wrong, but I'd bet money that Toronto would blow away every city on that list. Whether Toronto is a 'world city' can be debated... but Johannesburg and Sydney??? Come on...


 well Johannesburg is well know for having planted more trees than than any other city over the past 100 years. To date aprox 13 000 000 trees have turned a semi arrid area into a dense green oasis. rember that 100 years ago there was just desert scrub and the is only 110years old


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Melbourne (pic by Smileyface):


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Vanman said:


> Your such an ignorant bastard. STFU every once in a while eh


dude KGB is known on this forum for being one of the most knowledgeable LEAST ignorant people on here, stop with your useless cussing to....


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

How come london has that much votes.
Evry time i'm in london i can walk for miles without seeing a tree.
I think cities like Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok and sydney are more likely to be green then london.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

MILIUX said:


> That's because you don't have sexy ladies to look in the beach on 38 degree weather.


Sexy ladies?? To quote Malek, "hahahahahaahhahahha 
wait hahahahahahahhahh"


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Sexy ladies?? To quote Malek, "hahahahahaahhahahha
> wait hahahahahahahhahh"


You're laughing from the outside, but screaming and crying inside. :|

Denial. j/k


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^ Actually, I'm laughing because I'm gay, and couldn't care less about sexy ladies.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Nouvellecosse said:


> ^ Actually, I'm laughing because I'm gay, and couldn't care less about sexy ladies.


We have both! 

*not that i am interested in both...


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Creating a poll on this doesn't really work, because most people probably have never seen one photo of incredibly lush Johannesburg, let alone heard that it is the world's most treed city, without a doubt.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, I hate to be the one to throw a little "doubt" in there, but here ya go....

Johannesburg claims to have about 6 million trees. 

Toronto's Urban Forestry Services reports more than 3 million trees on city property that it is responsible for.. It also reports 80% of the trees in the city are actually on private property. So if 20% equals more than three million, than 100% would be over 15 million trees.

So I think 15 million is more than 6 million.

Also, Johannesburg gets its 6 million trees by covering an area of 1644 sqkms, whereas Toronto gets it's 15 million trees by covering an area of only 641 sqkms. So not only does Toronto have two and a half times the number of trees, it crams them into an area only 39% the size of Johannesburg, making its tree coverage much denser as well.

Sorry....is that enough "doubt" ?






KGB


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^...and those trees were there before humans settled.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

World's 2nd Oldest National Park: Royal National Park. Officially part of Sydney metropolitian area.

Sydney's national flora and fauna biodiverty beats any of the major cities in terms of diversity.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> and those trees were there before humans settled.



Unlikely even a single tree...basically nothing remains of the old growth Carolinian forest that once covered the city of Toronto prior to european settlement. Everything was cleared for lumber and farms and the "city". Especially the Don Valley shown, as it was covered in industries. It was only after Hazel in the 1950's that all the land was expropiiated and allowed to naturally regenerate.

All the trees in Toronto are planted, or have undergone just natural regeneration in the last century or sooner. You'd be hard-pressed to find a 200-year old tree in Toronto.





KGB


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Found this marvellous pic of Sydney Harbour and National Parks.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

shiiiiiiiiit...that's alot of planting!:runaway: 











MILIUX said:


> The important aspect that seperates Sydney from other world cities is that the trees along the harbour are natural and were there before humans set foot on it.
> 
> Trees in Toronto or London or whatever are planted by man, where it is artifically created for populations to enjoy not wildlife. Sydney's National Parks surrounding the coastline of harbour and beyond are really "National Parks" which are like conservation and wildlife areas.
> 
> ...


Sorry *MILIUX*:doh:, you were right, Sydney _does_ have better (accounting for quality) tree cover than Toronto:applause::bow:...I sometimes get carried-away as a Canadian.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

MILIUX said:


> Found this marvellous pic of Sydney Harbour and National Parks.


Are there three skylines in this photo or am I hallucinating?


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

1. Main CBD 2. north Sydney 3. Chatswood (on very left)

Im not sure If you can see Bondi Junction? It's a pretty good skyline for a suburb close to the city.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh well, at least we still have untouched Gatineau Park here in the National-Capital region.:yes:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

By the way all on emporis and wikipedia.

sydney has great tree cover. Toronto would be great in summer and spring. Also other cities= good.

Does manila have much tree cover?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The city/cities with the best tree cover I've been to are *Atlanta* and *Charlotte*.

You just wouldn't know that 5million people live in the Atlanta area:


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

KGB said:


> You'd be hard-pressed to find a 200-year old tree in Toronto.
> KGB



I posted a pic earlier of a 300+ year old white oak at St. Clair and Ave Rd. There aren't that many of them around, but they do exist. Also there is a very old Maple tree that inspired the song "Maple Leaf Forever" (and it was a mature tree then) that now must be 200 years old. Another white oak at Jane and Wetherell St is estimated to be between 260-300 years and would have been a sapling when the French built their fort here in 1749. Maple trees normally don't live as long as oak. Tree cover in the Northern Hemisphere always looks its most beautiful at this time of year. Here are some pix I took today in Toronto and I hope you enjoy them! I have not photoshopped any of the colours. KGB, you seem to know a lot about local foliage. Is it possible that vast tracts of trees like the Don Valley have actually been planted by man? Settlers were so busy ekeing out a living that it seems likely they are naturally regenerated forests. I don't know, though. Most trees on streets and many parks have been planted, though.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

some Milwaukee photos


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here are some pictures of Berlin's greenery :


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

PARIS has most park in area( 30percent of city space)..CAN ANY CITY BEAT THAT??


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Latin American cities greenery:
Lima








Santiago








Rio de Janiero








Mexico City








Buenos Aires
















Curitiba








Bogota








Caracas









Im not saying Latin American cities are the greenest ones, because obviously they aren´t (we dont have such green spaces compare to Europe) but I just wanted to show we are not just Blocks of apartments and shanty towns.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

in sacramento, there are 12,300 trees for every inhabitant.


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

*Turia's Garden Valencia (Spain)*

Just wanted to show our particular long park. The river was diverted surrounding the city because it overflowed. Now the ancient river bed has become a long and beautiful park going trough the city full of trees, green, venues (City of Arts and Sciences, Palau de la Música, Palau de les Arts, spaces for doing sport...)

Click this link and look for FLY OVER VALENCIA in the purple column (Savour and Live Valencia)

http://www.turisvalencia.es/index.aspx?idioma=EN

It's an aerial video of it.

Hope you like it


----------



## Rat (Jun 26, 2004)

Berlin London Paris


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

DrJoe said:


>


1. Toronto

2. Atlanta

3..... Toss up.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^^OMG that photo is AMAZING. That is an urban forest!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Taller said:


> ^^^^OMG that photo is AMAZING. That is an urban forest!


Toronto doesn't take the title. We do have the Don, and Queens Park in downtown...thats about it. Toronto's much more of a concret jungle.
We need more trees!

From what I've seen, even London beats Toronto in greenery.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Rapid said:


> Toronto doesn't take the title. We do have the Don, and Queens Park in downtown...thats about it. Toronto's much more of a concret jungle.
> We need more trees!
> 
> From what I've seen, even London beats Toronto in greenery.


Perhaps you have not been following the thread. I don't really feel like repeating all the facts and figures, or re showing all the photographs. Believe what you like!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's a couple London photos:


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, Toronto looked really green in those pics in the first couple of pages.

Beautiful....


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Atlanta definitely surprised me. Those Berlin pictures are mostly just the main park in the city center. Of course a city will look like a "forest" if you're taking pictures of a park in the city. The residencial areas are what makes a difference.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Rapid said:


> Toronto doesn't take the title. We do have the Don, and Queens Park in downtown...thats about it. Toronto's much more of a concret jungle.
> We need more trees!
> 
> From what I've seen, even London beats Toronto in greenery.


lmfao...yes it does...

unless your blind and cant see the pictures.....


----------



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

Never been to the americas but in the 50 countries ive seen in Asia & europe
singapore is without doubt the greenist city.No contest
I make my living in gardens & wasnt looking forward to singapore from what i'd heard.Sterile & conrete.How wrong they were.
Its dripping with flowering vegitation from the bridges & flyovers, all the main roads have a consistant tree canopy so although youre aware that youre in a high rise enmviroment it actualy feels like youre in a well planned park.And most roads are divided by a green divider planted with shrubs.
It also has urban forests to walk in , though there not that big.
Its very impressive.Much better than here in ldn a city with alot of greenery iteslf.
Its not on the list of world cities but has got to be as much a'world' city as delhi or jo'berg.
So, im with 'rafflescity', Singapore it is.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Birmingham has more street trees than any other European city. Pretty impressive I think so.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Is the question, the best tree cover...or the most?


----------



## Dan1987 (Mar 28, 2004)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> PARIS has most park in area( 30percent of city space)..CAN ANY CITY BEAT THAT??


Yes, London has 36% Parkland, the most of any major city in the world.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

2/3 of the area in Oslo city is forest, where any construction activity is banned. But we are not a major city in the world I suppose..

In these forests, accessible a 15 minutes metro-ride from downtown, there are:
* 19 lakes where you can take a bath
* 400 lakes where you can fish(that is in the metro area though)
* More than 2/3'rds of all registered wildlife species in Norway. 40 land mammals, over 250 bird species, 5 amphibian species and 4 species of reptiles.
* About 1730 of Norway's 2500 plant-species
*450 km of prepared ski trails
* and much much more..

A presentation in English: http://www.friluftsetaten.oslo.komm...umenter/dokument/13442 presentation (eng).pdf

some photos:


----------



## arQ (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry but most of this photos shows only what author want to show. In my opinion the best way would be quoting sattelite photos of all city area in near infra red spectrum, if someone have ones.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> PARIS has most park in area( 30percent of city space)..CAN ANY CITY BEAT THAT??


This is metropolitan area, correct?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Mexico City as Toronto is sadly not an option...




























Not bad for a 20 million inhabitants city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

arQ said:


> Sorry but most of this photos shows only what author want to show. In my opinion the best way would be quoting sattelite photos of all city area in near infra red spectrum, if someone have ones.


As a matter of fact I _do_ have an infra red sprectrum sattelite with me and I will get right on that..... stay tuned.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's an infra red spectrum photo of Sydney


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

I read once that Berlin has, of all west euopean capitals, the most trees.


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

algonquin said:


> I would easily venture Toronto. There is so much tree cover, and green space, alot of wildlife venture into urban areas. I've heard there are coyotes in High Park. Raccoons are everywhere. I could be wrong, but I'd bet money that Toronto would blow away every city on that list. Whether Toronto is a 'world city' can be debated... but Johannesburg and Sydney??? Come on...


Nothing new, a canadian forumer dissing Sydney, cry a river champ...


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

http://rioadventuretours.com/ Site Sugestion



















Tijuca Forest











































































































































































































































Others Places in Rio












































3












































































































































































































































































































An article about Tijuca Forest

The Tijuca Forest (Floresta da Tijuca in Portuguese) is a mountainous hand-planted rainforest in the heart of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It is the world's largest urban forest, covering some 32 km².

The Tijuca Forest is home to hundreds of species of plants and wildlife, many threatened by extinction, found only in the Atlantic Rainforest (Mata Atlântica in Portuguese). After all the original forest had been destroyed to make way for coffee farms, Tijuca was replanted by Major Manuel Gomes Archer in the second half of the 19th century, in a successful effort to protect Rio's water supply.

Tijuca Forest, the green spine of Rio, also contains the colossal sculpture of Christ the Redeemer on Corcovado, with the stretch of road closed to vehicular traffic leading to it, called Paineiras; the Cascatinha Waterfall; the Mayrink Chapel with murals painted by Cândido Portinari; the light pagoda-style gazebo at Vista Chinesa outlook; and the giant granite picnic table called the Mesa do Imperador. Among its impressive peaks is the Pedra da Gávea.

In 1961, Tijuca Forest was declared a National Park.


----------



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah Oslos very nice but its the size of a peanut so easy to be green
And Rio is mostly green above the city.
Neither Birmingham, Paris or London are anything like as green as Singapore., unless youre actually in a park. Its called a 'garden city ' with good reason.
It feels like one when youre blobbing around town.


----------



## arQ (Jun 7, 2006)

You mean garden city from E. Howard's theory?


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

It´s turn to show you a bit of Caracas´ tree cover. I hope you find the images interesting  (city´s pop. aprox. 5 mill.). 

*Green Caracas - Part I - Streets and Highways:*






















































































































h


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

*STOCKHOLM*


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Stockholm is really beautiful...is nice to see there are so many cities around the world with lots of trees  . 



*Green Caracas - Part II - Houses & Buildings:*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

DELCROID said:


> Stockholm is really beautiful


Indeed, but it´s not a world city.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

^^ 
Stockholm is a Gamma world city (minor world city)


----------



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

arQ said:


> You mean garden city from E. Howard's theory?


 i dunno if thet were influenced by him or not but as a mission statemant when they started the greening process in 1967 , the planners have always refered to singapore as a garden city.
They have been working to alot of raffles blue prints (apparently) & maybe him & Howard had some connection


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The pix are all great, but some of them have literally almost no trees in them and are just pretty pictures! Would be best to limit it to city pix showing tree cover. And infrared photos or not, surely the question is not about National Parks outside of the city!


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Green Caracas – Part III - Parks & Plazas*



























































Los Proceres























Parque Los Caobos






















La Estancia















































Parque del Este
















































































UCV Campus
















UCAB Campus













USB Campus


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Caracas sure is beautiful, although, despite Chavez, still not a world city. Maybe in the future though.

Here's a pic that depicts why I think Chicago should be in the running for this. There are literally hundreds (1,000s?) of miles of Chicago streets that are shaded with trees. And the entire suburban region is more or less a semi-forest.


----------



## karakeño (Apr 5, 2006)

Delcroid, este es el más extraordinario thread de Caracas jamás visto en skyscraper, te rogaría que lo pasaras al foro latinoamericano en nuestras ciudades y edificios, aquí se demuestra la maravillosa geografía que asienta a la ciudad de la eterna primavera, mil gracias por esta maravillosa recolpilación y te reitero por favor pásala al foro latino!


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

si si........

pero Caracas no esta un ciudad mundial.... it's very beautiful though......


----------

